# details of this watch??? tissot seastar



## LAQP (Jun 2, 2017)

I recently came into possession of this watch, i can see it is a tissot seastar, but i have not other details on it. i havent found a single image of the same type of watch either. Please help me.

the markings on the face say: tissot, seastar, quartz, t-swiss-t


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I am not really sure what the problem is here. Tissot is well-known watch company, now part of the Swatch Group, and your Seastar represents a good quality Tissot quartz watch with gold-plated case and gold-plated and stainless steel strap. The t-Swiss-t mark denotes that the watch is Swiss-made and has tritium glow-in-the-dark lume. I would expect the watch to have a "Seastar" level of water resistance, and I would date the watch to about 1985-1990, partly dependent on case size and what the crystal is made of.

There will be members who are familiar with the Seastar range, and Tissot themselves should be able to help you date your watch. I am only going on your picture and my residual knowledge.


----------



## LAQP (Jun 2, 2017)

thanks, i was only asking because no where on the internet have i been able to find a watch of the exact same design.

do you know what the value of the watch might be?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

LAQP said:


> do you know what the value of the watch might be?


 At least you waited until your 2nd post before asking for a valuation.....


----------



## LAQP (Jun 2, 2017)

lol yeah, im not selling it tho :laughing2dw:


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

LAQP said:


> I recently came into possession of this watch, i can see it is a tissot seastar, but i have not other details on it. i havent found a single image of the same type of watch either. Please help me.
> 
> the markings on the face say: tissot, seastar, quartz, t-swiss-t


 You should compare it with others on Ebay , to give you an idea of value . :thumbsup:


----------



## LAQP (Jun 2, 2017)

do u know how much it would have been worth when it was new?


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

LAQP said:


> do u know how much it would have been worth when it was new?


 I would imagine around 80 quid when new


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

We're snickering because we don't do valuations on the forum. Standard answer is, use Google and eBay to find completed sales.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LAQP (Jun 2, 2017)

aye alright


----------

